# Farbe für Blinker



## Rosi (22. Februar 2016)

Moin ihr Bastler,
mein Lieblingsblinker wird nicht mehr hergestellt. Nun habe ich einen Restposten gekauft, der allerdings die falsche Farbe hat.
Diese Blinker möchte ich übermalen.

Was nimmt man für Farbe? (Möglichst keine Spraydosen)
Oder kann ich eine Wasserfarbe verwenden und dann lackieren?
Wenn ja, mit welchem Lack?


----------



## schlotterschätt (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Farbe für Blinker*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin ihr Bastler,
> mein Lieblingsblinker wird nicht mehr hergestellt. Nun habe ich einen Restposten gekauft, der allerdings die falsche Farbe hat.
> Diese Blinker möchte ich übermalen.
> Was nimmt man für Farbe? (Möglichst keine Spraydosen)
> ...



Moin Rosi,
wenn Du ein bißchen genauer definieren könntest welche Farbtöne Du für Deine Blinker verwenden möchtest.
Als Grundfarbe würde ick Pulverlack favoritisieren.
http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/LACKE-FARBEN
Den schön einbrennen und 
alles was dann kommt, Farben auf Kunstharzbasis, z.B.
Revell Email Color. (die gibt's in kleinen Dosen in zig Farben)
http://www.modellparadies.com/modellbau-zubehoer/farben-lacke/revell-email-color---534_797_100.html
Wenn diese schön durchgetrocknet sind, noch einen Überzug aus farblosem Lack (1K PU-Lack o.ä.) und Deine Blinkers sind perfekt.#6


----------



## fishingoutlaw (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Farbe für Blinker*

Die besten Ergebnisse die ich bei selbst gemachten Blinkern gesehen habe war mit Airbrush das Design und mit Klarlack die Versiegelung.


----------



## felix 3 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Farbe für Blinker*

Nagellack


----------



## Micha-BS (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Farbe für Blinker*



w.smithy schrieb:


> Nagellack




#6

Jep !


----------



## Rosi (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Farbe für Blinker*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Moin Rosi,
> wenn Du ein bißchen genauer definieren könntest welche Farbtöne Du für Deine Blinker verwenden möchtest.



Hallo zu dir, die Farbe heißt chartreuse/giftgrün/neongrün. Werde da mal stöbern. Allerdings macht mir einbrennen Sorgen, im Herd? Oder wie?


An die Nagellackempfehler: 
So eineFarbe gibt es nicht als Nagellack, jedenfalls nicht mit der Intensität. Im Nagellack sind zu wenig Pigmente. Außerdem ist er nicht lange salzwasserbeständig. Mag ja am Teich gehen, in der Ostsee nicht. Ich kenne das von meinen Fliegen, der Lack verblasst schnell und wird trüb irgendwie.


----------



## FR89 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Farbe für Blinker*

Ich denke ein Epoxidharz würde es bringen. die Lacke sind recht teuer kannst aber einen Klarlack mit Farbpulvern einfärben. Dann musst du nur eine Dose kaufen. 
Einfach mal im Fachhandel (nicht Baumarkt) nachfragen


----------



## schlotterschätt (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Farbe für Blinker*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hallo zu dir, die Farbe heißt chartreuse/giftgrün/neongrün. Werde da mal stöbern. *Allerdings macht mir einbrennen Sorgen, im Herd? Oder wie?*



Brauchst keine Angst nich zu haben ! 
Du brennst das Zeug im heimatlichen Backofen so für 15 Minuten bei 160- 180 Grad. Raucht nicht und stinkt nicht.

Mit Fluo-oder Tagesleuchtfarben (chartreuse z.B.) wird's auf KH-Basis schon schwieriger. Aber da könntest Du den transparenten Pulverlack nehmen..
http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Transparent-50g
und den mit Tagesleuchtpigment mischen
http://www.uv-elements.de/tagesleuchtpigment-p-37.html
( hab ich persönlich allerdings noch nicht gemacht )
Von der Haltbarkeit ist Pulverlack der Hammer. HAKUMA (sagt Dir bestimmt noch was ) hatte ihre Köder auch mit Pulverlack beschichtet.


----------



## west1 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Farbe für Blinker*

Wie wärs denn mit Folien


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Farbe für Blinker*



w.smithy schrieb:


> Nagellack


 

 Mache ich seit vielen Jahren in der Farbe Perlmutt. Anschließend Klarlack drüber, und gut iss.
 Hält keine Jahre, aber nachlackieren kostet ja auch fast nichts.:m


----------



## schlotterschätt (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Farbe für Blinker*

Hier wäre, leider nur in 250g und deshalb recht teuer, neongrüner Pulverlack.
Wenn Du den nehmen willst, musst Du aber vorher den Köder mit weißem Pulverlack grundieren. Brauchst dann allerdings auch keinen Klarlack mehr.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/262295496605?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=106



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Mache ich seit vielen Jahren in der *Farbe Perlmutt*. Anschließend Klarlack drüber, und gut iss.



Aber Rosi mag doch kein Perlmutt.
Et muss schon 'n jiftijet Jrüüüüün sein !!! :m


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Farbe für Blinker*



Rosi schrieb:


> So eineFarbe gibt es nicht als Nagellack,


Doch, gibt es, Rosi.
Du musst mal wieder in die Disco, Kleines, nich immer nur angeln gehen.

_(Das ist übrigens die Hand von Uli Beyer, wenn er sich abend im Fummel zur Huschenparty aufmacht...)_


----------



## bafoangler (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Farbe für Blinker*

Da kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen.
Pulverlack ist das Mittel der Wahl wenns halten soll. 
Völlig problemlos zu verarbeiten, und den Backofen versaut man sich damit auch nicht, so lange man Backpapier oder ein altes Blech unterlegt. Wenns mal tropft und es liegt nix unter dann gibts allerdings schon ein Problem

Bei selbstgebauten Edelstahlblinkern hält das Zeug so gut, das ist schon mit dem Bandschleifer kaum mehr abzubekommen...

Bei einseitig zu beschichtenden Blinkern hat für mich das Bestreuen am besten funktioniert.
Dabei ist so etwas hilfreich:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Edelstahl-Einhand-Mehlsieb-Puderzuckerstreuer-Puderzuckersieb-Kuechensieb-Sieb-/331251917603

Ideal für ein optimales Ergebnis ist ein Fluidbett, wie es bei Bleigussformen-shop.de erhältlich ist. Allerdings dann nur beidseitig.

Locker aufrühren in einer Schüssel und mit der Zange den heißen Blinker "tauchen" geht auch, allerdings wirds dann gern ungleichmäßig (Klumpenbildung).

So zumindest meine Erfahrungen...



Folie geht natürlich auch, wenn der Blinker glatt ist.


----------



## Rosi (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Farbe für Blinker*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Aber da könntest Du den transparenten Pulverlack nehmen..
> http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Transparent-50g
> und den mit Tagesleuchtpigment mischen
> http://www.uv-elements.de/tagesleuchtpigment-p-37.html
> ...



Ja, Hakuma sagt mir was, hab noch Blinker von den Harzern im Nostalgieschrank:q Nun kann ich mir auch vorstellen wie Pulverlack aussieht, etwas grobkörnig. Vielen Dank für die beiden Links, ich hätte das so nicht zusammen geordnet. Mein Herd bleibt auch heil, also alles bestens, werde es ausprobieren.

Geht das auch ohne tauchen? Die Rückseite ist Silberseite und soll so bleiben.

@kati, Süßer, wenn ich mit meinen beiden Freundinnen mal auf einer Ü30 Party fehle, dann steht das am nächsten Morgen in der OZ:m


----------



## schlotterschätt (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Farbe für Blinker*



Rosi schrieb:


> Nun kann ich mir auch vorstellen wie Pulverlack aussieht, *etwas grobkörnig*.



Eigentlich überhaupt nicht.In der Büchse mehr Puder als Pulver und wenn der dann richtig gebrannt ist, isser glatt und glänzend wie 'n Kinderarxxx.:q



Rosi schrieb:


> Geht das auch ohne tauchen? Die Rückseite ist Silberseite und soll so bleiben.



Vielleicht nicht ganz einfach aber durchaus machbar.
Ick beschreib mal, wie ick vorgehen würde 

Aus Fimo ( dem gelernten Ossi besser als Suralin bekannt ) oder noch besser Gips (kann man mit höheren Temperaturen belasten) eine Art "Form" gebaut, wo der Blinker, mit der Silberseite nach unten, rutschfest drin liegt.
Mit einer Heißluftpistole den Blinker erhitzen (geht sehr schnell) und dann, wie der Bafoangler schon beschrieben hat, das Pulver mittels eines feinen Siebes auf den Blinker pudern. Ist die Temperatur des Blinkers relativ niedrig, bleibt das Pulver als "stumpfer Belag" auf dem Blinker, ist sie ziemlich hoch, schmilzt das Pulver sofort zu einem glänzenden Belag.
Beide Ergebnisse sind soweit in Ordnung. Die Deliquenten kurz abkühlen lassen (der Lack haftet auf der Oberfläche) und dann zum brennen ab in den Ofen.

Mit 'n bißchen Übung haste 'ne neue Freizeitbeschäftigung.:vik:
 Ick pulverlackiere seit Jahren Jigköppe (laufen nicht mehr an) Bullets, Dropshotbleie und allen möglichen metallenen Krimskrams.
Hier ist mal noch 'n Link zu der Seite von Bleigußformen, wo Du mal 'n bißchen rumschnökern kannst.

http://www.angler-info.eu/forum.php

Und jetze viel Spaß, viel Erfolg und rinjehauen............|wavey:


----------



## Eisbär14 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Farbe für Blinker*

Wenn du es sehr haltbar haben willst kommst du ohne Pulverlack nicht aus,bei meinen Blinkern verwende ich weißen Pulverlack als Grund und dann werden die mit Airbrush lackiert ,da gibt es Farben ohne Ende auch in UV leucht, zum Schluss 2k Klarlack drauf und das hält auch Aufschlägen auf Steinen stand.


----------



## Bella HT (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Farbe für Blinker*

Moin,

wie schon geschrieben; Nagellack. Geht vor allem mit Aceton schnell wieder ab, wenn es ein neues Design sein soll.

Gruß

Frank


----------

